# Hello All!



## Ballistic4N6 (Jun 11, 2007)

Registered a few weeks ago, but have a chance now to say, "Hi!"
Great site for so many topics flightwise. 

Il2 "flier" since first year. Brought up as an Air Force "brat". Now a Forensic Scientist living in Alexandria, VA.
Hope to post on occasion, more a observer than anything else! 

Thanks to all!

Ballistic4N6


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi, Ballistic, welcome. Ohhhh, occassional posting! That'll bring the Thread Police!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 12, 2007)

hey mate.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi there and welcome, Ballistic!


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 12, 2007)

G'day Ballistic welcome to the site. Thread Police. Oh **** now it becomes unravelled


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome Ballistic


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2007)

Hallo and greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to the cuckoo's nest..... I hope that you'll enjoy your stay here with us....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the site.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome to the site Ballistic! I hope you enjoy it. USAF brat huh? Where abouts have you and your family been stationed?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad your here


----------

